# Water/Meth nozzle calculator



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Ok so been searching the net and i can't find a water/meth calculator to just get the correct nozzle sizes i need to run. I know it's about pump psi, boost pressure, injector rate in cc's, etc. 


I already have a post TB setup with anti drip solenoid. But I'm awaiting my 034 1.8t manifold and I want to do direct port injection. below is my setup currently.

snow performance pump (150 psi)
1000cc injectors (x4)
26-30 psi boost


if anyone could point me in the right direction I would be greatful


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Try the alcohol-injection.com calculator


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Thats for their 300 psi pump and limited to one nozzle.

This is the best ones i found so far...

http://www.customperformancesolutions.com/waterinjectioncalc/
http://howertonengineering.com/tech-info/calculating-jetting/


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Definitely give Scott @ USRT a call. Very informative and helpful. I believe he sells a direct port kit made with the collaborative efforts of Max Clesca :thumbup:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I pm'd scott over a month ago and got no response. So I build my own direct port system based on the current system I have now. Very similar to the one he sales.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> I pm'd scott over a month ago and got no response. So I build my own direct port system based on the current system I have now. Very similar to the one he sales.


You need to call them (ask me how I know). The nozzles that need to be used are extremely small and precise, which is why Max had to source a manufacturer to make custom nozzles with the appropriate screens/filters/etc.

I believe he has a thread in the TT forum detailing this...


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

I don't have an answer to your question, but I did some nozzle flow test that may interest you.. the lowest I tested was 160psi, but the numbers would be similar:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6118472-Nozzle-flow-test-results


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Nice test, great information there!:thumbup:


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Nozzle sizing - dual nozzle setup*

Hard to believe that this is still to large extend a 'mystery' field (considering how many water/meth injected cars are out there).
What ARE the variables we are dealing with here?
Pump pressure, water/meth flow, meth content/mix, nozzle flow (at nominal pressure, at actual pressure), air temperature, air pressure (boost), air flow (volume, mass).

My setup:

A4 B6 1.8T, TB nozzle, after intercooler nozzle (12" to TB/IAT sensor), 22 psi (future 26 psi), 280 g/sec (22 psi), 320 g/seci (26 psi), DevilsOwn pump (300 psi nominal)


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah seems there is alot of useless information on the net. I haven't used my meth in over a year to play it safe.


----------

